# Linux + php wird nicht richtig ausgeführt.



## sterndi (14. April 2004)

Hi Leute ich habe Linux fertig installiert.

So alles was in sämtlichen tutorials stand  hab ich gemacht.
nur  es nicht mit php eine variable aus der adresszeile die mitgeschickt wird aufzurufen.

aufgerufen wird das ganze so:
index.php?main=test

Das der Text ausgegeben wird in der Datei hab ich so gemacht .
<?php echo  "$main"; ?>

Okay ausgegebn wird garnix 

wird es so erstellt:
<?php 
$text = "xxx";
echo "$text";
?>

aber von einer adresse kann ich es net aufrufen lassen ;(

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg christian


----------



## mathiu (15. April 2004)

wie rufst du denn das ganze auf

bist du sicher, dass das er überhaupt dein php-script aufruft

ist index.php bei apache (ich nehme mal an, dass du apache verwendest..)
als DirectoryIndex eingetragen

So richtig helfen kann man nur mit mehr infos..


----------



## Thorsten Ball (15. April 2004)

Hallo,

also falls dein Script wirklich 

```
<?php 
$text = "xxx";
echo "$text";
?>
```
dieses ist, ist es, meiner Meinung nach (ich kenn mich auch nicht gut mit PHP aus), falsch.
Es müsste

```
echo $text;
```
heißen. Und noch dazu... wenn du der Variable den Wert per GET mitgibst, was bringt
es dir dann, wenn du ihn im Text neu setzt?

Thorsten


----------



## mathiu (15. April 2004)

echo "$text";

geht auch..
variable wird trotz gänsefüsschen substituirt..


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2004)

a) anfänger:
deinekonsole#: vi php.ini

```
registerglobals = 0
```
ändern in

```
registerglobals = 1
```

b) professionell:
http://www.deineurl.de/deinedatei.php?text=deinwert

```
<?php
echo $_GET['text'];
?>
```
Ausgabe: "deinwert"


---

Ob Anfänger oder Profi:
http://www.php.net -> Documentation LESEN, Recherchieren ... papier ist nicht nur zum popo abwischen da  

Als Tutorials User:
Mach Dich mit der Forensuche vertraut. Die meisten Fragen kommen 5 Mal in der Woche vor, weil niemand die vorhandenen Antworten heraussucht. Erst wenn die Frage noch nicht gestellt wurde: Frage posten.


----------



## mathiu (16. April 2004)

falls sein script so aussieht:

$text = "xxx";
echo "$text";

hat das bestimmt nichts mit den register_globals zu tun..


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mathiu _
> *falls sein script so aussieht:
> 
> $text = "xxx";
> ...



Dann lies bitte mal die Frage. 


> So alles was in sämtlichen tutorials stand hab ich gemacht.
> nur es nicht mit php eine variable aus der adresszeile die mitgeschickt wird aufzurufen.


Über die URL bleit Variable $text leer, im PHP-Script deklariert funktioniert sie.
Die Antwort ist korrekt.

Die weitere Diskussion dreht sich um kinkerlitzchen:

```
echo $text;
echo "$text";
```
beides geht und hat nix mit dem Problem zu tun:

--
Neuro


----------

